# Did Christ quote from the Septuagint?



## ThomasCartwright (Apr 13, 2010)

Dr Kent Brandenburg has made some interesting points on this:



> Scrambling for an Explanation: The LXX Argument
> 
> The Bible teaches the perfect preservation of Scripture. That's why the people in the pew of churches all over the country believe it, despite the pressure from academics and elitists. They read their Bible and that is the plain reading of the text. It really is like the public schools drowning the nation in evolution, but still only convincing a minority of Americans. And then most people that do use new versions do not know that they are studying a different text of the Bible. They think it's just updated English. And most new or multiple version advocates don't mind that myth perpetuating itself. The following verses are just a few of what convince Christians that they should expect to have all the Words God inspired in the original manuscripts:
> 
> ...



WHAT IS TRUTH: Scrambling for an Explanation: The LXX Argument


----------

